# Pygmy And Dwarf goat thread!!!!



## Goatlover200 (Nov 21, 2013)

WOOT! WELCOME TO DWARF AND PYGMY GOAT THREAD!!!

Share pictures and stories of your pygmy goats. and don't forget, also your DWARF goats as well!! if you don't own any, you can browse up pic from other websites, but let everyone know that it is not yours! if it is not your pic, write this. [source: *put source here*].

lets wait to see everyone's amazing herd!!


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Nov 21, 2013)

This is our pygmy, Bernadette.  She should be bred and kid around Christmas!!  Now that is something that my girls will love!


----------



## makingshift (Nov 21, 2013)

We are just starting out with two 6-week old Nigerian doelings. Here they are:


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 21, 2013)

makingshift said:


> We are just starting out with two 6-week old Nigerian doelings. Here they are:



I guess these are the two you have the issue with bottle feeding?  Pretty girls.

We breed Nigerian's.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 21, 2013)

makingshift said:


> We are just starting out with two 6-week old Nigerian doelings. Here they are:


Their little faces are too adorable ... completely kiss worthy!


----------



## Goatlover200 (Nov 22, 2013)

nice goats everyone!! keep the pictures coming!! 


bloonskiller911 said:


> View attachment 189
> This is our pygmy, Bernadette.  She should be bred and kid around Christmas!!  Now that is something that my girls will love!


woot! she is nice and I cant wait to see her kid!!


----------



## makingshift (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks, you guys! Sorry the photo is so enormous! I'll try to resize next time.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 22, 2013)

I have so many pics I wouldn't know where to begin.


----------



## NaturesPace (Nov 22, 2013)

Our NDs Opal and Onyx.We will breed them this winter or spring.


 

Onyx


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 22, 2013)

Like I said, I've got quite a few pictures of my Nigerians.  But, I've only had 3 photographed by a professional photographer, so I figured I'll put those.

Zamia




Ginger





Cookie






Photos by Macqueen Livestock Photography


----------



## NaturesPace (Nov 24, 2013)

makingshift said:


> We are just starting out with two 6-week old Nigerian doelings. Here they are:


There are almost opposites. Black with brown markings and brown with dark markings. They are very sweet looking.


----------



## Goatlover200 (Nov 25, 2013)

cool@!!!!


----------



## taylorm17 (Jan 25, 2014)

makingshift said:


> We are just starting out with two 6-week old Nigerian doelings. Here they are:


 
Seriously these two are just so cute together! And also I have tried so hard to get good pictures of our goats, but they always try to eat the camera unless someone is holding them or they have food!!! Food can always distract a goat!!!


They are both Nigerians as you could probably tell. The one on the left is Jacky and the one on the Right is Ruby!


----------



## taylorm17 (Jan 25, 2014)

NaturesPace said:


> Our NDs Opal and Onyx.We will breed them this winter or spring.
> View attachment 194
> 
> Onyx
> View attachment 195


 

These are such great pictures!!! they are posed perfect and NOT eating the camera. Also there coats look so nice and perfectly clean!


----------



## taylorm17 (Jan 25, 2014)

This is OneFineAcre's pictures. I really like this one!!! she is so pretty!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 5, 2014)

This is my Nigerian buck that I am purchasing as soon as he is weaned. He is reserved Yay!. He is from DragonFly Farm in Harvard, MA. His name is Alastar Sugar Daddy


----------



## taylorm17 (Feb 5, 2014)

I had a buckling that was white like him with black spots! He passed away though. I really like yours and congrats on getting another one!


----------



## oweirdo (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## taylorm17 (Mar 7, 2014)

The goat with the white dog look just like mine! I love the picture of them in row!


----------



## taylorm17 (Mar 7, 2014)

oh by the way, I was looking at that pic, and are those CHICKS on the side?


----------



## Emma Carr (Mar 7, 2014)

cute


----------



## taylorm17 (Mar 7, 2014)

Welcome Emma Carr! I love your


----------

